# Maybe Baby Test Strips



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

I see those advertised at the top of the forum and also when I went to the mare stare website....just curious if anyone else uses them? Seems simple enough since there's no mixing or measuring.....? Thoughts on them?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes Diane and I swear by them, they changed name recently but they used to be called Foal-Time. They are easy to use and very precise.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 30, 2013)

I use them too! Awesome! I will say that my last two mare's milk never changed completely to the 'yellow' square before they foaled. Both were right between the yellow and light green tabs when they foaled.............or at least the last time I checked before they foaled.............which in one case was 3 hours.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

Gottem ordered!  Hope they get here fairly quick.


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

They are the best!! You will love them


----------



## spindleberry (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.



Hope they get here soon!


----------



## spindleberry (May 5, 2013)

I still haven't received the test strips. :/ They were shipped (I have that email) but no tracking number or anything like that. Weird. I contacted them asking if they had a tracking number.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

I am sure they will arrive soon


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Remember, when these strips arrive, they only require a drop of "milk" -- so you can cut each strip into at least 3 sections -- making each pack last quite a long time.

It's very important that you read the strip right away to get the color. Don't get it wet with milk, then let it dry before you read it. The color will change when it drys. So, have a light available and read right away, or milk a little into a bottle and take it inside to read under the light if you don't have light available in the stall.

These strips are very accurate, and you'll just love them!


----------



## spindleberry (May 5, 2013)

Got them!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)




----------



## spindleberry (May 6, 2013)

So do I wait until the milk comes in, in her udder to test?

I squeezed a drop from her teat yesterday and it was clear. Thanks


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

You can test her as all you need is a drop.


----------



## spindleberry (May 6, 2013)

I know that, but should I wait until she actually has milk and not clear fluid? I didn't want to waste the test strips if testing clear fluid was pointless. Thanks


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

I would test her once so you have a base to start with, if she is sky high you can wait for a while before testing again. I tested mine regularly last year as I had a mare that needed inducing and a super sneaky mare and 1 booklet lasted just fine and I had some left over. You can precut as Diane said or I used to just put one drop on the strip then rip that used bit off immediately, 1 strip lasted me at least 5 tests. Here is a pic of a test I did before ripping that part off, see how much is left?


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2013)

Most of my mares do not have white milk prior to foaling. Miniatures are different from full size horses. The milk stays clearish, to cloudy to yellowish or anywhere in between.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Used them for 1st and only foal here..loved them....I cant tell you how much I loved waiting for it to get to 6.0 though...cripes..thought that thing would never change color. diane made a good point...u can use 1 strip several times..really lots of times as you only need a dab of milk...im such a cheap o one packet lasted me about 3 mos.of testing on one mare!!....dont ask LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

My mare's milk never changed on color. The only thing I noticed about it is that it was oily and no longer sticky. I ordered the ph strips too, but they are supposed to be here today. lol! A day late and a dollar short! I had used the pool strips, but I ran out of them. I like these strips as you CAN use them like crazy, as you can tear them into smaller pieces. The pool strips are a one time thing. I was going through them bad...


----------



## spindleberry (May 6, 2013)

I tested her....the color is somewhere between a 6.8 and 7.0

Thanks for the replies


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Renee my love....who the heck saves used foal strips....did u just have this picture tucked away some where? you are mad girlfriend !!!LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

You are just jealous cos you don't know how to take pics


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

sounds very very close...they can change very quick keep a close eye on her. This is coming from someone that thought her mare was due next month. I'll go hide again

I do miss you my friend!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Heidi I haven't stopped smiling since you popped up tonight. I am so glad you are back


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Renee...just so you know...its morning here my love!!! Wheres Cassie..is she still around...my niece molly is going to school in Australia this year and I wanted to ask her a few questions...like how to sneek a koala out of the country!! Oh Cassie...where art thou Cassie...red rover red rover send Cassie on over!!


----------

